# The next Jermiane O'Neal?



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Who do you guys think will be the next J.O. type player? Meaning, being thought of as a guy with the talent, and showed flashes on one team. But was thought of as basically a flop. But then going to a new team to become a regular All-Star, and franchise player?

Kwame?
Stromile?
Dalembert?
Chandler?

Any others?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it aint Stromile. It isn't Chandler or Dalembert because they don't have the offensive game to make that happen. It would have to be Kwame, although if he can settle into a 12/8 kind of player, who flashes occasional brilliance, I'd take him on my team. Play him at the 5 and go to work.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Kwame could turn into that, if somehow he got motivated.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

The only guy in a comparable situation is Swift, because he's on a team that's too deep to get him PT just like Oneal was. But the only one of those guys who I think might ever be an all-star is Sammy.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll take None of the above for 200, Alex.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Kwame needs to get the hell away from Washington and become the player he could be, if he gets away from Washington he could become a good player(like he was supposed to be...).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Stromile is going tobe beastly outside of Memphis. I don't think JO good but he will be 15/9/2blocks good


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

easy....its either Darko or Kwame..

Darko is in the exact same situation that J.O. was in with the Blazers....on a team that had a lot of talent, established big men playing in front of him (Sabonis, 'Sheed, Grant), and on a team who had a legit chance to win a title...

..Darko's situtation is he's on a team with established big men (Ben, Sheed, McDysse(sp?)), and on the defending champions who have a damn good chance of repeating...J.O. couldn't get any playing time....Darko.....well you know...

..Kwame situation is funny to me...to me interesting how people say he's had many chances to show what he can do.....what???...he didn't get real playing time until last season...and his first two...he was playing with Jordan(we know what kind of teamate he can be)


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame. He is the only one with JO-like potential out of those mentioned. I think Swift will be a good player once out of Memphis, just not as good as O'Neal. He'll probably be that player who is pretty good but clearly below the All-Star cut (Wally Z, Lamar Odom right now, KMart, Jalen Rose)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you are looking for a guy who is going to be a similiar player to Jermaine O'neal down the road,
Anderson Verejao. I see a lot of similiarities in their body type, their skill set etc. The diffrence is that Anderson is more aggressive.

As far as guys blowing up on their second team. I'll pick another brazillian. Nene. He's a powerhouse waiting to blow up. Just needs to find the right setting to do so. If I'm a team like the Lakers looking for an inside presence, then I do whatever I can to get that guy.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Darko will definately blow up once he gets out of Detroit somehow. Stromile will be better than people think when he leaves Memphis. I think Al Jefferson is a future JO but he's not gonna take so long to get there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't get why people are putting guys who actually get minutes now. I think people are talking about the situation that Jermaine O'Neal was in before breaking out.

Chris Wilcox seems like a guy who would be great on another team, not playing behind team staple in Elton Brand.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Darko Milicic


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't get why people are putting guys who actually get minutes now. I think people are talking about the situation that Jermaine O'Neal was in before breaking out.
> 
> Chris Wilcox seems like a guy who would be great on another team, not playing behind team staple in Elton Brand.


Al Jefferson played less than 10 minutes in the majority of our games this season....I don't exactly call that significant minutes....he had Antoine Walker, Raef Lafrentz, Mark Blount and Kendrick Perkins to share minutes with.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Al Jefferson has shown that he's going to be a pretty good player in this league. After O'Neal's rookie year, heck his 3rd year, I had no idea what he'd be.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Darko is the most likely candidate. He's pretty much in the exact same situation, too.

Wilcox is also a player that intrigues me. Gotta figure there's more there than what we've seen. Not only is he behind Brand, he's on the Clippers. That's two bad cards.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Being on the Clippers is a factor AGAINST him being the next JO. No Clippers player in memory has ever amounted to anything much after leaving the Clippers, like Mo Taylor and Darius Miles. Even Lamar Odom had his best season as a rookie.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Kwame. Their game seems more alike than the rest of the guys you gave us to pick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Being on the Clippers is a factor AGAINST him being the next JO. No Clippers player in memory has ever amounted to anything much after leaving the Clippers, like Mo Taylor and Darius Miles. Even Lamar Odom had his best season as a rookie.


Lamar Odom's best year was last year in Miami. Forget the stats. He improved his defense, played through those nagging injuries, and lead his team to the playoffs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I still think Kwame has 20-10 ability. He needs to stay healthy, get in the right team situation, and get with a good coach. He's got the ability, he just needs someone to help him get there mentally.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kwame has a lot of ability but he got a lot more early minutes then JO got. Darko is playing behind Rasheed just like JO did. He would be my easy pick for this one. No disrespect to any of the other players though, it just seems like Darko is the most in the JO mold right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Andray Blatche!


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

Bosh is the next oneal, but i think he will be better.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

FlyingTiger said:


> Bosh is the next oneal, but i think he will be better.


Bosh is the next Bosh...

which is better than being the next J.O


----------



## BasketBob (Apr 27, 2005)

Stromile Swift has the potenitial to an elite player in the league. He gets to the glass with ease and he is able to score with some consitantcy. He needs to get out of Memphis, behind Gasol there are no minutes for him which is really ashame. If Dalembert is able to develop any offensive skills he could be similar to O'Neal, he is a stellar defender but right now he is basically a blackhole on offense.


----------

